# I Challenge you all



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Here In Nigeria we depend on natural swarms for hive colonization.
With the on going extension work on beekeeping tecnology transfer,more farmers are getting intrested in the practice of beekeeping as a source of sustainable income.
One major problem that needs to be addresed is sourcing of starter colonies to meet farmers demand.
The Beekeeping Extension Society (My Baby) www.biye.beekeepers.8m.net) has so far recived grants of up to $63,000 from various International Donors for creating awareness through the establishment of pilot bee farms in selected target areas.
To solve the problem of starter colonies theres is the need for queen breeding expert and funding.
The Breeder ,i belive could be anyone of you while i think and belive the funds should come from the International Development research Center (IDRC).
*Anyone Intrested & capable ??????*


----------



## Jon D. (Apr 15, 2005)

idrisbee,

Are you asking one of us to breed queens here, and somehow ship them to you? Or to come over there to Nigeria with our equipment and expertise, and breed queens?

--Jon D.


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

I mean come to Nigeria and lets do the work ,but we have to pass a proposal for funding to IDRC.
The funds should be able to take care of your expenses including equipment.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

You should contact Rob Mountain

http://www.ntabatours.com/


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

I checked out the web site at www.biye.beekeepers.8m.net) I must admit it sounds legit to me and I must say I highly respect Ann Harman and Bob Cole.

Bullseye Bill  Thanks for the reference. Unfortunately Ntaba Tours only really concentrates on Southern Africa. However I could certainly look at doing another African Beekeepers tour. I am also helping a church group from Louisville, KY getting a beekeeping project going in Uganda to support an orphanage. 

If anyone is interested in the Uganda project I could certainly put you in touch with some very special people who are running this project. These men have hearts bigger than a house.

Being involved in Apiculture extension myself I fully support any USA beekeeper putting their time and effort into Apiculture worldwide


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Well the challenge is still on
Rob Mounntain - you should expect more Legit dealings from Nigeria.
There are more of me.
Ann Harman is a very good friend .I call her My Queen (Queen Bee)


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

FIY 

Great to hear from you. Rob has been a wonderful blessing to us already and we will be meeting again soon. My team met last evening to finalize our return trip plans to Uganda. We will be leaving May 12th. Just for info, the flights cost $1,740 and about another $200 in expenses. Our objective is to teach orphans to not only build bee hives so they can generate the income from the sale of the honey, we also take tools and teach them to build their own desks, tables and beds. The week we are there we only show them how to do it so that by the time we leave they will have built their own and go from there with lumber we purchase and leave for them. We have already done this in Rwanda (other than the beehives) with a remote orphanage there. In all we work with three remote orphanages/Christian schools and about 1,100 children. The conditions are very third world. We each pay our own expenses to get there and our Church raises the funds for the lumber, etc. Most of the folks who go also do not have the personal funds laying around to make it happen but when they know they are called to go the Lord comes through. Most send out letters to brothers and sisters in the Lord and last July we had nineteen people go, mostly teachers and carpenters. Six of us split our time between Rwanda and Uganda and the rest stayed in Rwanda. This time we have about nine going. My wife and I will split our time between the two Countries and the others will go only to Uganda. We also do Crusades deep in the jungle areas and we will be doing some medical work.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

And when do you find the time to open a new Dadant store and keep bees???

Sounds extremely interesting and must be very rewarding. Aren't the area's you mention high on the risk list for Americans.

We'll all read the book when it comes out, should be pretty riveting. You will share your adventures won't you?

[ February 11, 2006, 06:06 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Joel

If I were to write a book it would be very simple. Do you know the Nike slogan?  Just do it. That will be the entirety of my book - JUST DO IT!!!!!!

One thing that I dont do in my life is challenge people; rather I encourage or invite them. When I was an officer in the South African millinery I would challenge men but now as a gentleman as I have said I encourage or invite people to perform a challenging task.

Running the Dadant branch and keeping up with my other commitments is only possible due to the fact that my lovely wife Stella and I work as a team. Do forget that we also have the travel company www.ntabatours.com 

From www.natureswayfarm.com it looks like you also lead a rather full life.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Rob, I think millinery means making women's hats. Did you mean military?

Hawk


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

OOPS!!!!! I did mean military.

Thanks for the correction Robert


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I do Rob, I too have a wife, Peony, who is right beside me. I do alot but suddenly when I look at your life maybe I need to do more, maybe for others!

Ironically I always claimed my grandmother came up with the Nike slogan. She make me take the word try of my vocabulary at a young age.

[ February 13, 2006, 05:19 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Idrisbee; I will be going to Nigeria in March as part of a church organization. We will be staying in the southern part of Nigeria for close to a year. As a beekeeper I'd be more then willing to help out, if I can, in any way possible. I have had a bit of experience raising my own queens however, tropical beekeeping would be new to me. If you could contact me I'd be more then willing to help out. Thank you.

[ February 21, 2006, 08:35 AM: Message edited by: Lance ]


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Lance,
Its good to know that you will be coming to Nigeria.
Please could you send to me details of your contact information .while in nigeria i can be reached on 08034501061 or 08023798780 (mobile)
Where are you visiting in Nigeria ?


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Lance,
Am still waiting for your response or are you already in Nigeria ??


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

idrisbee

if you send him a personal message he'll get notified at his regular email address, in case he doesn't check here often

Dave


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Idrisbee,
I will be emailing you the addresse shortly. 

Lance W.


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you my dear BEE friend


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

irisbee

Would you check this out for me please.

Thanks, Rob  

Greetings,
This is SAMUEL SMITH of Samsithautos Bee Supplies in LAGOS NIGERIA.
I will be glad to order from your store to my new store,please kindly get back to me with the Bee product that you have in stock at present.
Waiting to read from you asap...


Best Regards
SAMUEL SMITH
FOR
SAMSMITHAUTOS BEE SUPPLY LIMITED
42 BUARI STREET OLORUNSHOGO
MUSHIN LAGOS NIGERIA 23401
234=8027=599=272


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

HE IS A FAKE (WE call them 419) BEE careful


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

How do you know he's a fake?

I ship Bee-Quick all over the planet, and
I've yet to run into anyone running a scam
focused on beekeepers, 'cause everyone knows
that beekeepers don't HAVE any money!


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

1)I have tried his number so many times.
2) As the Vice presedent federation of Beekeepers Association of Nigeria,I know about 98 percent of beekeepers in Nigeria.
3)Lagos is 1000 km away from me but my contacts(fellow beekeepers ) in Lagos are not aware of him.
Maybe you should try the Economic and Financial Crimes Commission of Nigeria (www.efccnigeria.org)to check him out for you.They would be very happy to do that.
And i will be very sorry if i made a mistake about.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

idrisbee sezs:
WE call them 419

tecumseh wonders?:
so what is the origin of this tag?


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Check out this (copy & paste on your browser)sites:
http://www.efccnigeria.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=686&Itemid=66

and 
http://www.419eater.com/html/419faq.htm


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Rob, believe me, it is fake. I get that identical email from different people in Lagos almost weekly. The only change is the product. He, or one of his cronies in the US, probably seen this thread and the conversation between you and Idrisbee. That is all it took to start the scam. Any business you do in Nigeria that you want to be paid for, have them bankwire the money to an account you set up strictly for that purpose. Then ship one week after the money arrives. DO NOT have it sent to your regular account. Give them that number and they will empty it through electronic transfers.


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Well ,i thank GOD that not all Nigerians are bad & we are trying to make a better future for Nigeria and the world.
Like i earlier mentioned ask Ann Harman & Bob Cole about me and my group.
We are proud to be Nigerians(the good ones) and we are going to try to make it a better place in our own little way.
Bee careful


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, there are legitiment businesses in Nigeria. I do business with a few, and even extend credit to a few. There are also many scams from there. I have a check stapled to the wall above my desk in the amount of $150,000.00 to remind me of that fact each time I get a new inquiry.


----------

